# Ukrainian Tribute from the Met tonight



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Did anyone happen to tune into this beautiful tribute in solidarity to the Ukrainian plight?
Lise Davidsen sounded wonderful in Strauss' 4 Songs over the airwaves but am curious to know what she was like in house.
It was a touching performance and I am grateful to the Met for presenting it.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Wasn't aware of it. Glad they did it. If they'd asked me I'd have sung too (at home, sotto voce and transposing all the high notes down an octave).


----------



## Monsalvat (11 mo ago)

Also heard it over the Internet through the Met's website. Refreshing to hear Barber's Adagio for Strings played well without being overdone; it's not a piece I would normally listen to of my own volition but they impressed me. Davidsen sounds a lot different in person from my experience. The general color can be captured pretty well, but when she wants her voice to get "big," it really hits you differently. I sort of wish she would use less vibrato in the _Four Last Songs_ but it's an artistic preference of mine for this particular work, not anything technical. If anyone wants to hear her _Four Last Songs_, she recorded them with Esa-Pekka Salonen and the Philharmonia Orchestra in her debut album on Decca (recorded in 2018, released in 2019). The performance was also apparently broadcast on Ukrainian public radio, which hopefully brought some people there solace or at least solidarity.


----------

